# Trouser sizes



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is such a nightmare shopping for trousers. Their sizes are so mad. I bought 3 pairs and one was waist 36 and the other two 40 inches. How the hell do they design their trousers and they are so different. I spent 2 hours trying at least 15 pairs. Either they were too big or too small, too short or different colour.

From the 3 pairs only one was my desired colour as the other two didn't have my size.

And what is annoying they have so many silly small sizes like 32 inches and short leg. Shouldn't this be in the children's section?

Am I the only that have problems with trousers? What about the rest of you?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

40" waist !
ya fat bastard


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick maybe you should take the route of getting your trousers made to order  and cut back on the greek choccee


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> 40" waist !
> ya fat bastard


That's not fat or much at all. My chest is 46" not forgetting my 16" biceps. :wink:

What is your waist and chest sizes then? I think you are a bit shorter than me too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hubby's measured his biceps Nick and his are as big as yours :-*


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mine too, and I'm a 32" waist


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There are very few people in my gym that have biceps as big as mine and only a handful bigger than mine. So I am surprised that you two of you have 16" biceps. How exactly did you measure them?

Nick, don't forget that you a half a foot shorter than me, so your waist must be smaller than mine. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hubby is slim also as you know Vlast. His waist is a 34 inch waist. And is 6ft tall also with a 42 inch chest.

I measured hubby's biceps around the fullest part when he tensed them with a soft needlework tape measure. Hubby also said he thought your biceps should be bigger for a man your size! LOL :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Hubby is slim also as you know Vlast. His waist is a 34 inch waist. And is 6ft tall also with a 42 inch chest.
> 
> I measured hubby's biceps around the fullest part when he tensed them with a soft needlework tape measure. Hubby also said he thought your biceps should be bigger for a man your size! LOL :-*


Only 42" chest? :roll:

So proportionally we have the same body if you compare chest and waist ratios.

I don't agree that biceps should be more than 16" for me. They are full with muscle and no fat around them. It is hard to go beyond this size. As I said I know so few people in my gym with bigger ones. I can think of only about 4 people now and they have been doing weight training since they were teenagers. I have only been going to the gym the last 3 years.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think so! He is not a 40 inch waist and has a smaller frame than you all over!

Face it Nick your just a shrek! :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nicked Fleur's needlework tape measure


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I don't think so! He is not a 40 inch waist and has a smaller frame than you all over!
> 
> Face it Nick your just a shrek! :lol:


I think you didn't understand me. My waist is bigger and my chest is bigger too. Now calculate the chest to waist ratio and compare this to his 42 chest to 34 waist.

It is the ratio that is important not the dimension alone.

And as my trousers were 36" and 40", my actual size must be 38" as this is the average figure. :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

hmmm, I'm a 34, and ended up buying a 36" suit throusers! was fuckin gutted! now im on a mission to lose a stone!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Nicked Fleur's needlework tape measure


Are you sure this is inches and not centimetres? :lol:

Excellent picture. Well done Nick you workout is going well. Just curious, with what weight do you do your curls? I normally do at 16kgs, but my maximum is 22.5kgs.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scottk said:


> hmmm, I'm a 34, and ended up buying a 36" suit throusers! was fuckin gutted! now im on a mission to lose a stone!


Unless you feel heavier don't worry. Because it can be that the suit is different style and size.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Excellent picture. Well done Nick you workout is going well. Just curious, with what weight do you do your curls? I normally do at 16kgs, but my maximum is 22.5kgs.


I haven't been to the gym for over a year 

Plan to start running again as one of my New Years resolutions though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done NickP for sending your piccie. Now your turn Vlast!  :wink: .

Did you try Marks and Spencers for you trousers Vlastan? They sometimes do a good pick n mix range of suits and trousers for the larger man . Although hubby isn't big and has an average physique he often gets what he wants there but he has short legs and a very long body so sometimes he has to have his trousers altered


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Well done NickP for sending your piccie. Now your turn Vlast!  :wink: .
> 
> Did you try Marks and Spencers for you trousers Vlastan? They sometimes do a good pick n mix range of suits and trousers for the larger man . Although hubby isn't big and has an average physique he often gets what he wants there but he has short legs and a very long body so sometimes he has to have his trousers altered


Here are mine. I decided to add a chest picture too. I surprised myself to find that I am now 46.5".

I didn't try Marks and Spencers as they closed too early tonight. Debenhams stayed open till 10 tonight and the whole week. Also my body is normal but my legs are too long. So I need 33 inches of inside leg for me.



















Now I am interested to know if anyone has a bigger chest that mine. I guess you won't be one of them Nick. :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nope definatley not, 41" relaxed 44" Tensed


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Now I am interested to know if anyone has a bigger chest that mine.


How long are your legs?

I'll pass on my chest size if that's ok


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Nope definatley not, 41" relaxed 44" Tensed


I just measured this too. I am 45" relaxed and 47.5" tensed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am interested to know if anyone has a bigger chest that mine.
> ...


I need 33" for my trousers inside leg.

Can you please post a picture of your chest so we can compare it with mine?  I actually took a picture of my chest naked but I thought it wouldn't be appropriate to put my tits on public display in this forum. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I need 33" for my trousers inside leg.
> 
> Can you please post a picture of your chest so we can compare it with mine?  I actually took a picture of my chest naked but I thought it wouldn't be appropriate to put my tits on public display in this forum. :lol:


I bet I could make you a pair of trousers  .

I'm not far behind in leg measurement, I am a 31 and half inch leg.

Sorry but I couldn't get my 36d bust to fit on the digital camera to post on the forum pixel measurements  :wink: :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I need 33" for my trousers inside leg.
> ...


Make me a pair of trousers? How nice of you. 

I have a five megapixel camera. I am sure it can cope with your bust, so I can pay you a visit and capture it myself with my own hands...and camera. :wink: :twisted:  :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just looked for you Vlastan my Next Directory, they go up to a 40 waist with a 33 inch leg if you want to borrow it to order some trousers!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, this was the reason for this thread. How they do manufacture trousers that are so different althought they have the same size.

So the Maine trousers I got was size 36". But the other brand trousers I got, it had to be size 40". Normally I buy size 38".

So I can't buy trousers from catalogues as I don't know if they will actually fit.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I had this flame a while back, and so, I have to agree with your sentiments.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31207

I can't believe you've posted shots of your muscles :?

Saying that, I can only see one in NickP's photo :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> There are very few people in my gym that have biceps as big as mine and only a handful bigger than mine. So I am surprised that you two of you have 16" biceps. How exactly did you measure them?
> 
> Nick, don't forget that you a half a foot shorter than me, so your waist must be smaller than mine. :wink:


But...but..you are only 5' tall...... V - aka - The Human Cylinder :wink:

And erm....nice def on those......ummm....think they are supposed to be arms......those pics are almost as offensive as Jampotts avatar


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > There are very few people in my gym that have biceps as big as mine and only a handful bigger than mine. So I am surprised that you two of you have 16" biceps. How exactly did you measure them?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm surprised actually Nick (V not P). I don't think there's any definition on your arms at all. There's more on Nick P's, and probably because he has a smaller frame to begin with.

That aside.

I totally agree on the trouser thing though.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > 40" waist !
> ...


Im 6ft with a 34" waist as for the biceps and chest ive never measured them, maybe i will later


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

OFFS - ROFLMAO

Just come across this thread and had the best laugh in ages. Posting pics of bicep measurements!?!?!!? Maybe it is just me but... eh!

I hate to think how this will 'develop'. Next thread - how big is yer.....

No, really, please, not that!

And also, sorry Lord V but please tell me this is not the only reason



vlastan said:


> So I can't buy trousers from catalogues as I don't know if they will actually fit.


But actually you are just not a catalogue shopper!

:wink: Please take this as fun, I am not having a pop at your physique, just makes me laugh!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> OFFS - ROFLMAO
> 
> Just come across this thread and had the best laugh in ages. Posting pics of bicep measurements!?!?!!? Maybe it is just me but... eh!


I had to do something to keep V quiet


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm surprised actually Nick (V not P). I don't think there's any definition on your arms at all. There's more on Nick P's, and probably because he has a smaller frame to begin with.
> 
> That aside.
> 
> I totally agree on the trouser thing though.


I agree that my bicep definition is not that good. And this picture doesn't help as it is a very close up and couldn't take a better picture. But the volume is there and the fact that this bicep lifts so much weight is the testimony.

My triceps have a lot better definition. I am doing tricep extensions at 14kgs now, which is only 2 kgs less than I do my bicep curls.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> OFFS - ROFLMAO
> 
> Just come across this thread and had the best laugh in ages. Posting pics of bicep measurements!?!?!!? Maybe it is just me but... eh!
> 
> ...


You have some brilliant ideas! I could creat a poll and put down different figures so people can vote. :lol:

But I wouldn't do this, because I would embarass you, all.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Please do. It is so much fun comparing bodies.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Please do. It is so much fun comparing bodies.


Us girls would love to be able to see pictures of all you muscled men!!
:wink: 
We could vote on who will be Mr TT 2004 :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What is this forum coming too?

I reckon you have just pinched a few inches of the tape measure out of shot to give us the impression you have a big bicep or chest. I have a big chest but its just fat!

PS Trousers for all occasions must be www.rohan.co.uk I swear by them. Hard wearing , light, comfy.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> What is this forum coming too?
> 
> I reckon you have just pinched a few inches of the tape measure out of shot to give us the impression you have a big bicep or chest. I have a big chest but its just fat!
> 
> PS Trousers for all occasions must be www.rohan.co.uk I swear by them. Hard wearing , light, comfy.


No cheating from me.

You have fat in your chest? How can you do this? I only have a bit of fat on my tits, but that's all. The rest is hard tissue. In fact my chest used to be 44" before and my jackets at this size don't fit any longer. So I now need to buy jackets at 46".

I checked Rohan's web site and they don't stock them in Ipswich at all. And I don't trust ordering trousers from the net without trying them as I don't know what will fit on me.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I only have a bit of fat on my tits.


You have man-boobs!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I only have a bit of fat on my tits.
> ...


Used to. But after all these bench presses they have gone harder and harder. I will let you touch them next time we meet and tell me what you think.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I have just come across this picture of Vlastan amazed at the width of Ronin's thumb. Must be from Brooklands.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Hubby is slim also as you know Vlast. His waist is a 34 inch waist. And is 6ft tall also with a 42 inch chest.
> 
> I measured hubby's biceps around the fullest part when he tensed them with a soft needlework tape measure. Hubby also said he thought your biceps should be bigger for a man your size! LOL :-*


Same here  not the biceps though, just the other measurements.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

34" waist can't really be described as "slim". For those that remember Portmeirion, I had a 34" waist then, and was hardly slim, even then...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby is slim also as you know Vlast. His waist is a 34 inch waist. And is 6ft tall also with a 42 inch chest.
> ...


You are not 6ft tall Paul. You must have been dreaming again that you were taller. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> 34" waist can't really be described as "slim". For those that remember Portmeirion, I had a 34" waist then, and was hardly slim, even then...


Well I would say then it depends how a 34inch waist man carries his weight and posture! But my hubby certainly ain't fat nor is he skinny but he always manages to look lovely in what ever he wears without looking bulky, thick set or fat and makes a nice cuddle. :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You must have been dreaming again that you were taller. :wink:


 I often dream of being taller as I cant reach those top shelf magazines!!  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> 34" waist can't really be described as "slim". For those that remember Portmeirion, I had a 34" waist then, and was hardly slim, even then...


Apparently, the average sizes for British men are 36" for trousers and 42" for jackets. So 34" is considered below average.

It is also important where you wear your trousers. Just below the belly button is the correct place, but if you have a bigger belly it slides a bit below that point which is also slimmer.

Just to continue my flame. I just bought a new suit in Marks and Spencers and the trousers was fitting fine at 38". Size 40" was too big. So far I bought 5 pairs of trousers. One is 36", two are 38" and two are 40". Totally insane.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Well i've been 6ft for over 15 years V, so pretty sure i've not made a mistake (police records can prove this  ) In fact i'm 6ft & 1/4" if you want to be totally accurate.

I'm 6ft, with a 34" waist & 42" chest & these sizes have remained constant for at least the last 10 years (was a 32" waist in my ealry 20's, but i think the alcohol played a part in this increasing) :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> 34" waist can't really be described as "slim". For those that remember Portmeirion, I had a 34" waist then, and was hardly slim, even then...


Only compliment i'll ever give you :lol: is that you can carry some weight, as your frame can stand it.

From memory, Vlastan is more of a beanpole (albeit a fatter one if he's now a 36" waist) so he could not carry too much excess without it being obvious.

The standard (not average) is for a 6" difference between waist & chest. So a man with a 34" waist would as the norm have a 40" chest (was told that by a very well known tailor).

Birds don't like skinny men anyway. As Abi rightly says, a bit of meat is a nice thing.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > 34" waist can't really be described as "slim". For those that remember Portmeirion, I had a 34" waist then, and was hardly slim, even then...
> ...


V:

If you're a 40" waist then thats bordering obese by any standard. The average in a 30+yr old male would be 34-36, so being 38 or 40 is a little over the top.

You must have eaten all the pies my old mucker. :lol: 

If an M&S suit, they usually put the jackets with the relevant trousers (as per my post above) so if you purchased a 44" jacket then it would come with 38" trousers etc. Sure you can mix & match even in M&S


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


You are correct apart the obese statement. Being 38-40 waist I am above average. As is my height is also two inches taller than you. Obese is based on the amount of body fat you carry. At 22-23% I am not obese at all but normal.

The M&S suits are all mix an match these days. So according to your post I should have been a 44" jacket with a 38" trousers. But I had to get the 46" jacket to fit me properly as the 44" was too narrow in the shoulders. Therefore I have even a better shape that M&S says. I have a better V shape (wider shoulders and narrow waist), which is every man's dream. :wink:



> So a man with a 34" waist would as the norm have a 40" chest (was told that by a very well known tailor).


I agree with this as well. It always seems to be 6" apart the trousers from the jackets for normal bodies. But like you and myself we have 8" difference which makes us have extra gorgeous bodies.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Birds don't like skinny men anyway. As Abi rightly says, a bit of meat is a nice thing.


I never had any trouble, despite being a whippet-like 34" waist but 6'3" tall. I think it's the height that helps though, as women seem to prefer taller men. Not that I'm in touch with my feminine side and have an insight into women's wants or anything, more to do with a conversation I had with a single female friend last night. She doesn't want a boyfriend, just a fuckbuddy. Looks, weight, personality unimportant, but he must be tall.

So who needs 16" biceps :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Birds don't like skinny men anyway. As Abi rightly says, a bit of meat is a nice thing.
> ...


Nice one mate.

Fuckbuddies are so cool (i remember those days well), although soooo long ago now


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Birds don't like skinny men anyway. As Abi rightly says, a bit of meat is a nice thing.
> ...


Yes being tall helps a lot. Just make sure you undress with the light switched off so she doesn't see your 10" biceps and run away.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think Vlastan is just plain cuddly  :-*


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I think Vlastan is just plain cuddly  :-*












What do we all think? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess R1 you wouldn't find me cuddly as you don't like men. But women do find me cuddly. :wink:

But why did you hide your picture? You know the one where you were making funny faces? :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I don't know where that went - it vanished one day and replaced it with something much more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So we've seen his face and biceps and not forgetting his 46incher  .....(chest)  how about a bit of leg Vlast? Maybe even better with your new trousers on  8) :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Amazing what a thread about Vlastans trouser size problems turns in to...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> So we've seen his face and biceps and not forgetting his 46incher  .....(chest)  how about a bit of leg Vlast? Maybe even better with your new trousers on  8) :wink:


I had pictures without trousers if you like. 

I think my modeling career is just about to take off. :lol: :lol:


----------

